# Low of 1.9



## MrsBoyle (Aug 19, 2010)

Should one bowl of rice crispys and some milk be enough for breakfast.

As Dylan has this at 7.15ish and has had a low of 1.9 at half 9

Bit strange though as tuesday he had teh same ammount of insulin as today and he was high all day then yesterday he had the same and was perfect and now today has had the same and had a low only diffrence is he had rice crispys insted of weetabix.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Mrs Boyle,

Have the hospital taken you through carb counting yet?... from memory, 2 weetabix with milk is around 30g carbs (depending on how much milk you have)...rice crisipies I'm not sure of... I generally weigh (even now!) any 'loose' cereals as I'm not hot at carb estimating them... it might be as simple as there was less carb value to the bowl of rice krispies than he had the other day with the weetabix.  

The other thing is I personally find rice krispies hit my system quite fast & don't last too long, whereas weetabix tends to have a slightly longer & slower effect on my levels - maybe the krispies peaked a bit quicker & when the quick acting part of the mixed insulin peaked, the krispies were running out, as it were?

Best advice I can offer is to check the nutrition panel on the box & try for a similar carb value each day - that way you'll be able to start seeing how he reacts with different cereals and what the insulin doses are doing etc...tedious but useful!   (Sorry if you're doing all this already! )


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi no the hospital havnt told and and when we have asked just said we dont need to do that, But we must as today he has had a low maybe becuase i didnt give him the 30g and 125ml of milk.
We have just boiught some scales today that tells us how many carbs food has.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 19, 2010)

Hiya... gosh it all seems to vary so much from hospital to hospital! When I was a kid on 2 injections a day it was all a bit regimented - ie set carb amounts for each meal, morning / pm snack etc, as the insulin amounts weren't changing...then for a while it went to 'just eat similar amounts of healthy meals each day' then back to carb counting with mdi!  

Personally I suspect it would be hard to achieve good control without consistent carbs each day whilst on 2 injections a day (even allowing for differing activity levels which will tend to throw a spanner in the works whatever you do! ) ... might be worth just doing a rough food diary for a few days so you can compare what Dylan's eating (carb amounts to start with) with how his levels are...?


----------



## gewatts (Aug 19, 2010)

When Katie was on 2 injections a day, we didn't carb count as we weren't told about it by the hospital. We thought we were giving her meals of similar carb values but we didn't properly carb count so of course her meals weren't the same. Katie always used to go hypo after rice crispies too and also sugar puffs. When she started on MDI and carb counting , we were amazed at how wrong some of our guesses of carb values were. What we thought were 2 meals of similar carb content, were actually very different. Looking back now , I can't believe that I didn't take it upon myself to learn carb counting when she was on 2 injections a day - it really isn't difficult once you get the hang of it.


----------



## gem123 (Aug 19, 2010)

we didn't carb count for two injections i was aware of it but wasn't even mentioned until we were really struggling with the two a day but am so glad we moved to four but everyone is different on how they cope with things and if we were alot more rigid with the meals and if shannon wasn't a grazer we would of been o.k i think xxxx


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 19, 2010)

Blimey, it is same with Carly as she usually have some toasts every morning but she didn't want them this morning and I was eating some rice krispies then she want the same and ate some.  I thought Im glad she ate something but while we were on a train to city couple of hours later, she went weak so I checked her level and it was 2.7..... so its look like rice krispies isn't good then :-(


----------



## rspence (Aug 19, 2010)

*rice crispies*

i find that rice crispies don't fill JP up enough for breakfast - too much air not enough long lasting umph!

cheerios and wheetos are his favourite and he eats around 33grams in weight of them, with full fat milk and thats about 30grams of carbs)

we also give JP 200ml milk drink each morning and account for that in his carb counting (10g carbs) 


you're doing well, 1.9 is the lowest JP has ever been but i remember being scared when he was that low.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 19, 2010)

Hiya  Mrs Boyle

I have been reading all of your messages and if you would like my help then I can help with some suggestions but they may not be what your nurse has said and I don't want to be said I am picking on you when I definitely am not.  I sincerely just want to help.   I am also happy to keep quiet, infact you don't even have to reply to this, I won't be offended at all.  

If you would like to know who I really am and what makes me tick then please read my daughter's story here :

http://www.hi-fund.org/jessica3.html

It is about 4 years out of date as Jessica is now 10 years old but haven't had the time to update it.


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 20, 2010)

Hiya Adrienne
I would really Appreciate any help and advice you can give.
I am sorry for the other week I was not in the best of moods.
And I understand that your trying to help.

xx


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey no worries.    I'm having a really bad week this week with Jessica being in hospital and my eyes are really bad (not with sight but other stuff) so am feeling a bit down myself for a change.  

So just a quick one as I can't really concentrate on much.

I know one family who really tried hard with the mixes to do the best they could so looked into carb counting whilst on mixes (they pump now by the way).

They did full carb counting whilst on mixes but instead of doing what you would do on a pump or MDI, they counted exactly the same amount of carbs daily.   So for example they decided that their son should have say 30 carbs for breakfast every day, 50 for lunch and 60 for tea (just made up the numbers).   It worked to a certain extent but obviously food all works in different ways.

Do you know about GI - the Glycemic index.   When you are on mixed insulins then it is better for the way the insulin works to be on a low GI diet.   Low GI foods absorb for longer.    So take bread for example.   White bread is a no no, it is 100 on the GI scale which is the top so a very high GI and it goes into the system and works like sugar would and gives you a very high spike immediately and then back down again quite quickly.    The best bread would be a granary type or soya and Linseed (which is delicious) is a good one.   

Potato,   look at how you do it.   Mashed has a different GI than baked.  Mashed is high GI so best to avoid it.   On a pump we generally have trouble with jacket potato and cheese and beans due to the effect of how the three foods work together.   On mixed insulins it is the perfect meal so have that lots I reckon.   It seems to be a constant release over a period of hours.

So whilst you are on mixes try some of the above, it may work a bit better or it may not.   Plus getting to grips now with the carb counting will hold you in good steed for the pump or MDI although I would bypass MDI if I were you and just go straight for the pump.    

I know you have joined the email group I recommended which is fantastic and you can see how many little ones pump and what they have had to say about.   You could ask them what they prefer and why, ie MDI or pumping and make an informed decision on the info you get.   You will get lots of answers.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 20, 2010)

Adrienne: thanks for sharing your story with us, much appericated and hope Jessica is improving by now - look after yourself too


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2010)

Ruth Goode said:


> Adrienne: thanks for sharing your story with us, much appericated and hope Jessica is improving by now - look after yourself too



No problem.  I just wanted to show Mrs Boyle and anyone else that I do know my stuff and I don't just spout off a load of rubbish and I really do want to help all type 1 children (and anyone else of course which I know I have on here as well - hehehehe not really big headed eh ) and all kids with CHI as well hence the charity.

Jessica will never improve until technology improves.   If a cure for diabetes is found it won't help Jessica, she needs the technology so bring on the better pumps and sensors..........

Thanks.


----------



## bev (Aug 20, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> No problem.  I just wanted to show Mrs Boyle and anyone else that I do know my stuff and I don't just spout off a load of rubbish and I really do want to help all type 1 children (and anyone else of course which I know I have on here as well - hehehehe not really big headed eh ) and all kids with CHI as well hence the charity.
> 
> Jessica will never improve until technology improves.   If a cure for diabetes is found it won't help Jessica, she needs the technology so bring on the better pumps and sensors..........
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Adrienne,
I can vouch for you that you *do* know your stuff indeed!

Thats why its always you I turn to when we have a crisis - you kept me so calm yesterday and you were in hospital too - I just dont know where you get all the energy from - I think you deserve an award for 'services to parents of diabetic children'. Jessica sure is a lucky little girl to have you as a mummy.Bev xxx


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi Adrienne,
> I can vouch for you that you *do* know your stuff indeed!
> 
> Thats why its always you I turn to when we have a crisis - you kept me so calm yesterday and you were in hospital too - I just dont know where you get all the energy from - I think you deserve an award for 'services to parents of diabetic children'. Jessica sure is a lucky little girl to have you as a mummy.Bev xxx



Hehehehe don't be daft, that's what friends are for and I'm lucky that you and Alex and Hannah are in our lives.  Something good has to come from diabetes and because of that we are friends and I have many more friends as well because of it.   xx


----------



## Gemma444 (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree with all of the above, I would not of know what i would of done without the help of bev and adrienne since jacks dx. They have been so supportive and I can remember emailing bev as jacks blood were really high once and i was freaking out and bev rang me quite a few times. I know i keep saying this but thanks to you both. if i ever meet you both you would both have the biggest hug ever from me haha.

Its actually been 12 months and i cannot believe how quick its been. xx


----------



## Gemma444 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just wanted to add how is Alex, bev? and how is Jessica, adrienne? Hope they are both doing better. xx


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi
Jessica is not too bad.  The antibiotics seem to be working.  Her site infection is going down.  Her levels started rising mid morning so put on a 200% basal and she came back down.   So we wait and see.

Thanks


----------

